# A year in Florida. Pic heavy.



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

My year in Florida started January 2013 and ended December 2013. I worked Monday-Friday 5am - 4pm and fished every weekend I could. My wife and I made some good friends and had one hell of a time! we showed up never having fished the gulf before and meeting other newbies along the way we all hit it hard and shared our learning experiences to make it a successful year.
we caught lots of sand bars (Not every shark or fish is pictured, there were some nights I alone would catch 7-9 sharks in back to back to back sessions and others would be hooked up around me so they were quickly released without a pic and most with a tag. between Hannah and myself we landed 93 sharks total with plenty more landed by friends). 














Tigers





Bulls... BULLS EVERYWHERE. from the beach, piers, docks jetties etc. if you want to catch a shark during the summer you can count on the bulls to be there






plenty of blacktips



Nurse sharks were few and far between. but still got checked off

then we have the fish. lots of big fish were caught from the beach. reds, blacks, cobia, Spanish etc.



rigged for bait









we also caught some spinners, sharpnose, blacknose and "other" misc. sharks. I never checked off a hammer or lemon but a couple guys we fished with a few times did. just makes me want more... 
and then we had "Nubby" the tailess sand bar. 


I added pics of Don because he was there almost every time we went out. If you have pics from nights we fished or want to share feel free.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks for sharing!! Great pics


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks like you had a pretty good year!


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Great pics brother !! Enjoy Japan.. The sharks still tremble when they hear your name lol.Be safe and God bless !!!! Can't wait for ya'll to get back!!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Dude that is some nice catching pics! I guess ya already know you got a keeper with tha wife. Sho makes makes it nice when the other half likes what the other half does!! Great pics!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Way ta record the adventures!!! looks like a heck-uv-a good time multiplied a few times!!!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great post and pics!


----------



## domci08 (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks for sharing, I haven't really had good luck shark fishing , but lots of pompano.


----------



## ride135 (Dec 30, 2012)

*sharks*

Can these kind of sharks be caught in Feb along the Cape San Blas beaches?


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

ride135 said:


> Can these kind of sharks be caught in Feb along the Cape San Blas beaches?


 Yes i have caught some at govt cut, west pass, & heard of big ones caught around indian pass. These cuts are little south of you appal bay. Those pics were really nice though!


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

Great pics and a great year man! It was good to meet you. Thanks for being an inspiration to us all. Be safe out there.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

*I miss you guys!!!!*

I just sat down to PM you and Hannah and tell you guys how much I miss Y'ALL and I see this post. The past year has been a blast brother!!! Thanks to the PFF for hooking up folks from all over the world and not only getting them out fishing but creating life long memories and friendships!! I will think of you guys every time I fish, (especially when I'm running my own damn baits under red flag conditions) and I look forward to your return to the states so we can get back out and finish what we started.... Catching a Megaladon !!!!!! Until then I love you guys and miss the hell out of ya and send me some great reports from Japan!!! UGLY. PS great photos must of been taken by a pro!!!!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Awesome year! Please tell me you let that tiger go in that little cut behind the sand bar and played with it in that shallow calm water until it swam out into the Gulf. That would have been sweet!


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

JD7.62 said:


> Awesome year! Please tell me you let that tiger go in that little cut behind the sand bar and played with it in that shallow calm water until it swam out into the Gulf. That would have been sweet!


That's funny that you say that Jason!! The first tiger LP caught he ran up to the truck and woke me up saying he caught a tiger I called BS and he said come look! I ran down to the beach and he has a tiger swimming around in a little cut right off the beach!! Then we were fishing in destin right before LP left and he wanted to put the sharks we were catching in a hole before the first gut and start a shark petting zoo!!! UGLY


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Great pics of great catches! Thanks for post


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

It stuck around long enough for me to grab the go pro lol I had to direct it to deeper water.

http://youtu.be/aO8DikeV67E


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

Great memories -- you'll remember forever. Good luck for next year!


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

as always great fish. have fun in japan man.


----------

